# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  đà nẵng một lần ghé qua

## sonhaidldn123

Những ngày cuối tháng 6 tôi đến với mảnh đất Đà Nẵng. Khi bước xuống ga, một cảm giác ngột ngạt bức bối là điều đầu tiên tôi cảm nhận thấy. Bởi vì trước đó vài tiếng đồng hồ trước tôi ở thành Phố Huế mộng mơ, yên bình, tím biếc . . . Nếu không vì công việc có lẽ tôi sẽ quay ngoắt 180 độ để quay lại ga để nhanh chóng trở về. Thực sự là so với Huế thì đà nẵng tấp nập hơn rất nhiều, trên đường lại ít cây cối, nên càng về trưa ông mặt trời có phần thân thiện hơn, khiến ai cũng thấy khá bức bối. Tôi bắt đầu chán nản và hối hận khi chọn Đà Nẵng là điểm công tác, nhưng giờ đây khi đang viết những dòng này cái cảm giác về Đà nẵng khi mới đặt chân tới là hoàn toàn sai lầm. 


( tour đà nẵng giá rẻ ) Đà nẵng về đêm khác hẳn vẻ oi bức của ban ngày. Nó hoàn toàn lột xác, giống như vừa rũ bỏ được cái vẻ cau có của một bà già khó tính, để rồi hiện ra vẻ tinh khôi, huyền ảo. Bước ra khỏi khách sạn tôi vi vu lên cầu Sông Hàn, qua cầu Thuận Phước, cây cầu dây võng dài nhất Việt Nam. Lúc này khi đứng ở giữa cầu tôi mới cảm nhận được cái đẹp êm đềm lấp lánh như một quả cầu gai .Rồi ngồi hóng mát ở bài biển Phạm Văn Đồng ngước lên đỉnh Bàn Cờ, nhìn tượng phật Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát dưới ánh đèn lờ mờ huyền ảo, nhìn từ xa cứ ngỡ là tà áo phật bay trong gió. Có lẽ về đêm thiên nhiên luôn hào phóng khi luôn cho những luồng gió mát lùa vào. 

Công việc lần này khá nhẹ nhàng vì vậy tôi có nhiều thời gian thăm thú du lịch Đà Nẵng hơn. Sáng hôm sau, tôi lướt qua Chợ Cồn để mua sắp thứ gì đó làm quà cho người thân ở nhà. Chợ Cồn hàng hóa vô cùng đa dạng, đặc biệt tôi lại máu nhất những món ăn, chỉ tiếc là cái bụng tôi không đủ sức để chứa hết được. Cuộc vui nào rồi cũng có hồi kết thúc, tôi tạm biệt tour Đà Nẵng, lên đường trở về nhà, một chút hẫng hụt luyến tiếc trong lòng, như vừa đánh mất cái gì đó . . . Xe chuyển bánh, tôi ngước ra ngoài cửa kính ô-tô, quang cảnh Đà Nẵng thu hẹp dần . . . Tạm biệt Đà Nẵng 

diendandulich.pro

Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết và post bài phải đúng chuyên mục. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn

----------


## thamtudn.toc

dù sao mình cũng tự hào vì đang làm việc ở thành phố đáng sống nhất việt nam này

----------


## ruandeyu2

Mình cũng muốn 1 lần đến Đà Nẵng chơi

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*BẢO PHÚC AN TRAVEL
 17 Trần Kế Xương - Hải Châu - Đà Nẵng
 ĐT: 0511.3744.486 - Fax: 0511.3744.488
 Website: www.tourdanang.vn*



Bảo Phúc An Travel tổ chức các chương trình tham quan khởi hành tại Đà Nẵng với các điểm đến:
 - Tour Bà Nà 1 ngày: 650.000 đ
 - Tour Bà Nà - Bán đảo Sơn Trà 01 ngày: 850.000 đ
 - Tour Cù Lao Chàm 1 ngày. 550.000 đ
 - Tour Bán đảo Sơn Trà 1 ngày: 550.000 đ
 - Tour Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hội An 1 ngày: 600.000 đ
 - Tour Suối khoáng Phước Nhơn 1 ngày. 750.000 đ
 - Tour Đà Nẵng - Huế 2 ngày 1 đêm.
 - Tour Đà Nẵng - Huế - Phong Nha 3 ngày 2 đêm.
 - Tour Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế 3 ngày 2 đêm
*- TOUR LỄ HỘI PHÁO HOA ĐÀ NẴNG NĂM 2013:  3N2D. DỊCH VỤ ĐẶT PHÒNG NHÂN DỊP PHÁO HOA …*
- ...Và còn nhiều chương trình cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn cho chương trình "Hành trình di sản" và "Khám phá thiên đường miền Trung"

*Hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất.
 Chân thành cảm ơn.*



*Thông tin liên hệ:
 Mr.Dân
 HP: 090.656.0989 - 0976.669.877
 E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
 Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------

